# IT specialists wanted in Melbourne



## nickpma (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Right now I've been living and working in Melbourne as a Business Analyst for a bit over a year.
And I have to say, it's been a fantastic year!

At the moment our company (and a different company I also work for) is looking for IT talent.
They even provide sponsorship!

So if you got experience in one of the following roles, send me an email:
- Business Analyst
- Systems Analyst
- DevOps
- Software Development
- Scrum Master/Delivery Lead

Message me or email to nick postma at hot mail com, without the spaces of course.


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi nickpma,
I am quite junior member in this forum. My husband has 13 years experience in SAP-BW and 4 years in ABAP. We are applying for australia PR. Please let me know if your company still has requirement. If so, can I send you his resume?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## nickpma (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,

Sure you can send me your husband's resume.
I'm not familiar with SAP, what's the role he's interested in?

Let me take a look at the resume and get back to you!

Nick


----------



## liveseoservice (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey Nick, how r u mate.. Do you have any idea about SEO


----------



## nickpma (Sep 22, 2014)

liveseoservice said:


> Hey Nick, how r u mate.. Do you have any idea about SEO


Hey, I'm sorry but no, don't know anything about getting a job in that field.
Good luck finding one!


----------



## liveseoservice (Aug 28, 2016)

nickpma said:


> Hey, I'm sorry but no, don't know anything about getting a job in that field.
> Good luck finding one!


Mate you did nothing wrong to say sorry. Just wanted to know.

No worries thanks.


----------



## chan_derrick (Sep 5, 2016)

nickpma said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Right now I've been living and working in Melbourne as a Business Analyst for a bit over a year.
> And I have to say, it's been a fantastic year!
> ...


Hi Nick !

I submitted an EOI in Jan this year for occupation IT auditor, I haven't receive any response so far though.

I'm experienced in IT security, change management , IT controls assurance. Would your company require a person of such expertise?


----------



## newpain01 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, I am a software engineer with 7+ years of experience, do you still have open positions in your company?



nickpma said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Right now I've been living and working in Melbourne as a Business Analyst for a bit over a year.
> And I have to say, it's been a fantastic year!
> ...


----------

